# first a bright green and blue cupcake, and then bright green (ahem)....



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Warning -- this is a little yucky and TMI.

We don't have food with artificial colors in our home, but my 2.5 y/o DD went to a birthday party yesterday that had cupcakes that were supremely dyed -- we're talking a bright green and blue Thomas the Tank Engine design with mounds of brightly colored frosting. I let her have one. I ate one too and noticed the dye got all over people's teeth, lips and fingers and didn't go away all that easily. Yikes. She ended up having an accident (bowel movement) in her pants a couple hours later (something she has not done in a very long time). And then this morning she calls me to the bathroom saying "check it out! I have bright green poo!" And she did!

It was really bizarre looking! Yikes!

I am thinking this must be the cupcakes?! Any other explanation?

Should I keep my kid off these weird dyes at all times? Even at birthday parties? I know there have been links to dyes and hyperactive behavior, so we try to avoid them with the exception of special events. To see the ... proof..... was very interesting to me!


----------



## aliah79 (Mar 29, 2005)

I've noticed any time my boys have something with blue dye in it, their poops are green. So, I'd say it's the cupcakes....

I don't mind my kids having something like that on a special occasion - like a couple times a year - but it depends on what you want for them


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My kids had this problem after eating some ice cream last year that was really bright blue, red, and yellow. I thought they were sick at first and then noticed it had dyed their skin. Uh, yeah they weren't allowed to eat that again.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, Ds had this happen after some blue frosted cupcakes at daycare for a child's birthday. You think they could ask parents to send something a bit more healthy to a daycare.....cookies at least.

Anyway his poop was blue the next day and he thought it was pretty funny.

We pretty much avoid artificial dyes except for Christmas cookies....and I did make DS a trian cake with colored frosting this year.

Really though I think the frosting on the store bought cupcakes/cakes is over the top! (Pun intended)


----------



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

Dd's pre-school gave out bomb pops to everyone. Dd didn't nap that day, was almost out of control of her actions, and crashed hard for a late bedtime. That was her first and last experience with HFCS and food-dyes.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't care for artificial colorings on a regular basis, but I don't completely ban them, either. Yeah, they can turn poo strange colors....so can spinach.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I still remember drinking blue Kool Aid once when I was a kid, and then seeing the blue poo later that day.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't think I'd avoid it if the only result was green poo. I guess I'd assume it's just passing through, not necessarily causing problems.
I would definitely avoid it if there were other reactions- behavior, skin rashes, sleep problems, etc.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well, I get it from eating beets which is a natural source. Personally I just don't worry about artificial colors in the occasional treat since none of us react to them.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
I don't think I'd avoid it if the only result was green poo.....

But it wasn't ... the poopy accident was caused by it too.


----------



## Miss Chris (May 7, 2007)

The first time my daughter ever showed up with green poo it was because she had eaten too many blueberries. She had green poo off and on all that summer. So natural things can do it too. Especially with young ones whose digestive systems are still a bit immature.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
But it wasn't ... the poopy accident was caused by it too.

Oh, yes. I forgot that part. If it were me, I'd probably test it again to make sure it wasn't just a really wierd coincidence. If there was another reaction (aside from poo color), I'd avoid it.


----------

